# prolapse after lambing



## BeccaJoVon (May 16, 2012)

I have a ewe who lambed her first single April 19.  Today, May 16, she has prolapsed.  Why so many days after lambing and what would you do about it if it were your ewe?

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 16, 2012)

Is it a vaginal, uterine, or rectal prolapse?


----------



## BeccaJoVon (May 16, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Is it a vaginal, uterine, or rectal prolapse?


Sorry.  Vaginal.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 16, 2012)

We had one ewe with a vaginal prolapse. We washed her prolapse with soap and water and pushed it back into her. Because the vet couldn't get out right away, my neighbor put a ewe spoon in her, but she died before the vet could get out to suture her up.

Because prolapses have a genetic link, I would recommend culling her and/or her daughters so you have a reduced chance of dealing with this problem in the future. The ewe we had prolapse was a ewe lamb, so she didn't have a chance to put any babies on the ground yet.

Good luck with your ewe!


----------



## BeccaJoVon (May 17, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> We had one ewe with a vaginal prolapse. We washed her prolapse with soap and water and pushed it back into her. Because the vet couldn't get out right away, my neighbor put a ewe spoon in her, but she died before the vet could get out to suture her up.
> 
> Because prolapses have a genetic link, I would recommend culling her and/or her daughters so you have a reduced chance of dealing with this problem in the future. The ewe we had prolapse was a ewe lamb, so she didn't have a chance to put any babies on the ground yet.
> 
> Good luck with your ewe!


The lamb is a little ram, so no problem culling there.  I hate this part of having livestock!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 17, 2012)

Er, what is a prolapse and why is it gonna kill her?


Just wondering cause I'm trying to asorb facts, and I read up bout reading on goat breeding, and i thought they were supposed to prolapse...? Course this is a sheep XD


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 17, 2012)

*ILuvSheep*

A prolapse, as I like to say, "is when the insides are outside". There are several different types of prolapse - rectal, vaginal, and uterine. 

Vaginal prolapses can happen anytime, but they often happen when ewes are really pregnant. Uterine prolapses usually happen shortly after lambing. I've never experienced a rectal prolapse in our flock so I can't really address that one.

Prolapses are bad because the insides are outside where they are exposed to bacteria and injury. A lot of people think that there is a genetic link to prolapse. I'm not totally convinced, it might be true in some cases, but I don't know.

If I have a ewe that has had a vaginal prolapse I look at all the facts of the case before decided whether to cull or not. I look at stuff like - age of ewe, condition of ewe, how many times she's been pregnant, how many lambs she was carrying (they seem more likely to have a vaginal prolapse if they are carrying 2 or more lambs), when did she start prolapsing (1 month before lambing or only a week), has she (or any other sheep in her line) prolapsed before, quality of the ewe.

I had a ewe prolapse this year. She was a healthy, 2 year old, first time ewe carrying twins. She started prolapsing about 2 weeks before she lambed. She had never been pregnant before and there is no history of prolapse in her family. In normal circumstances, I probably would give her another chance and if she prolapsed again then she'd be gone, but I don't really like the style of this ewe. She doesn't fit what I am looking for in our breed. Instead I am keeping one of her daughters. It is a bit of a risk, but one that I am willing to take.

A uterine prolapse is the worst of all because if you are not right there when it happens, the ewe will bleed to death.

*BeccaJoVon*

I definitely would not keep a ewe that prolapsed that long after lambing.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 17, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> *ILuvSheep*
> 
> A prolapse, as I like to say, "is when the insides are outside". There are several different types of prolapse - rectal, vaginal, and uterine.
> 
> ...


Still dont understand, but i do some more. Thanks for the info, fun learning about things falling out of things...NOT ! XD XD  , sorry, had to say xD


Sorry bout your ewe


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2012)

So sorry this is happening!  It is my big fear with one of our ewes who is a sweetheart (well...they all are...LOL...but she is the herd master here) and when we bought her as a lamb, didn't know that a terribly short docked tail was a risk.  So far no problem...really hope your ewe will be okay! 

p.s.... ours are Dorper/Kat hair sheep and I have no idea why anyone would dock their tails to begin with....let alone way too short!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 18, 2012)

I think in some cases there can be a genetic link, but I also think it can be a fluke sometimes.  I had a ewe prolapse last year, and I called the breeder I bought her from and they said none of her relatives had ever prolapsed. She was from a great line, and they still had her mom and many of her sisters.  She wasn't overweight, and there was no reason I could find that would have made her prolapse. It wasn't a total uterine prolapse, but it was bad enough her cervix was out.  It was a long process, but she ended up surviving and now she's living as a pet with some people who had bought her daughter from me the year before.


----------



## Bossroo (May 18, 2012)

Sheep are not the only species that have uterine prolapses.   I  worked at a University Veterinary  Teaching Hospital for many years. So,   I have seen  quite a few prolapsed uterine cases in sheep, goats, cows,  horses, pigs, dogs, cats, etc. (monkey,  buffalo and zebra from a zoo)  and most of these types of animals do not have their tails docked.  Hmmmm !    I have owned several hundred ewes and ALL of them had docked tails ( I docked all lambs with a hot iron using a 1/2" wooden board as a spacer at 1 to 7 days of age, {ends up with a 2" tail stub at maturity}).   Only ONE prolaped her uterus after she had a very difficult birthing  to a 15+ lb lamb that was stuck and had to be pulled out.  A friend had a uterine prolapse after giving birth to a daughter and had to have surgery to put it back in.   Prolapes happen.


----------

